# Firefox personas



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hehe found some hedgie personas for Firefox! And some of them are really cute ^_^

http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/11515
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/80677
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/135497


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

cute! Almost makes me want to go back to firefox. I'm currently using chrome.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i already have the first one, i didn't know there were others..


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*wicked grin* the school I work at will be sorry you ever showed me those. We use Firefox and I love my hedgies. Thanks for the links!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry I've never had Firefox, but I know what it is in general. But what are Firefox Personas?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It changes the face of the erm....let me take a screen shot XD

The picture's a bit small, but you get the idea. The picture of the hedgie on my firefox.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh it kind of makes a background for your internet settings?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay, for the computer illiterate=me, how do you do that? :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

haha, make sure you have the latest version of Firefox, then go to one of those links. Scrolling the mouse over the picture will show you what it will look like. From the screen shot above, you see the orange "Wear this persona" button, click that and the persona will save.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I now have the second one. The other two are cut off about half way down because I guess I don't have enough tool bars or something. The top of the browser window is not tall enough.

By the way Nancy and others if you don't have the latest version of firefox, google it and it should be the first link. It has instructions on how to install.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't have to do a thing. This morning it just appeared for me so I now have a hedgehog as my persona. :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL do you have magical computer elves at your house?


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> LOL do you have magical computer elves at your house?


This is great. :lol:

Nancy I bet you clicked on it to install and you just needed to restart firefox for the persona to go into effect. So when you shut down and started up today it appeared. Either that or magic elves. :shock:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't remember installing it but did get the latest version of Firefox the other day. It is totally possible that the computer wasn't restarted until this morning.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well Firefox does it automatically. If you don't manually click it to install when it tells you there's an update, the next time you open Firefox, it will automatically download it. 
^_^ 

I'm thinking I might go play with the personas and make some personal ones. But that won't be until tonight.


----------

